# يا رب الخبر ما يطلع صح..............



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DeZeeSUfyEY&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2015)

*معلش إكتب الخبر عشان الفيديوهات مش شغالة فى الشغل*​


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش إكتب الخبر عشان الفيديوهات مش شغالة فى الشغل*​



هههههههههههههههههههه وده يتكتب ازاي ده انشاء الله
لأ ده لازم يتسمع، ده مش بيتكتب خالص :smi411:
:999: :t31::999:
​


----------



## soul & life (12 فبراير 2015)

هههههههههههههه مفيش داعى  يتكتب يا ايرينى  بصى اولا هو الخبر نازل فى انهى قسم !!
انا سمعته بس كأنى مسمعتش هههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2015)

ف*ى الترفيهى ؟؟

إيه اللى حصلك يا أيمن 

ما كانش يومك يا خويا 

ما كنت قديس*​


----------



## soul & life (12 فبراير 2015)

ههههههههه هما القديسين مش بيعرفوا يهزروا ولا ايه!!
لالالا انتى فهمتى غلط   يا ايرو دوا دمهم خفيف وبيهزروا ويطبخوا ويعملوا كيكات مسكوعة وطبخات مكمورة الله ما يوريكى يا حبيببتى ههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 فبراير 2015)

*هههههههههههه

بس العنوان يخض عامل تمويه 
بس الخبر لايتكتب ولا حتى يسمع 
هههههههههه

*


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2015)

يا جماعة الخبر بجد، دية حقيقة يعني
مش تخبوا على إيريني، بلاش تمويه
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 فبراير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ف*ى الترفيهى ؟؟
> 
> إيه اللى حصلك يا أيمن
> 
> ...




*يا ايرو ده علشان الحسد *:yaka:


----------



## soul & life (12 فبراير 2015)

حقيقى ازا ده يبقا تهريج وده ينفع اصلا ؟؟!!

لالالا مظنش


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2015)

*شوقتونى الله يسامحكم 

أنا حأقفل بأة *​


----------



## soul & life (12 فبراير 2015)

ماشى يا ايرو اول متوصلى افتحى وشوفى الخبر هو مش يقلق اوى
لكن بصراحة عجب العجاب  حاجة كده غريبة مريبة صعيبة متتوصفش


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 فبراير 2015)

*يا خبر!!!!! كل ده حصل ؟؟؟؟  
كارثه  :new2:​*



















*اللغه دي اسمها اييييييه؟؟  :thnk0001:
:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2015)

*دتيجى جارتيجو ..مسكوا ليييه ماتسيبوا جراجنينيانى ميرجوانييى
كورنشيتيانى تتديدى جراججيينجى 
(( حوبو بقى تنزل لنا بالترجمة ))

 :new6::new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2015)

لما تييجي حبوا بقى هاتقولكم على كل حاجة بكل دقة وتدقيق​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شوقتونى الله يسامحكم
> 
> أنا حأقفل بأة *​


*مايفوتكيش الفيديو
مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> لما تييجي حبوا بقى هاتقولكم على كل حاجة بكل دقة وتدقيق​


*إبعد أنت بس عن ( الدِكة ) و ( التدكيك )
هى ناقصة كعبلة ؟؟
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## soul & life (12 فبراير 2015)

دكة ؟! ههههههههه
وتدكيك ؟؟؟؟ احنا دخلنا محل ملابس ولا ايه ؟!


----------



## BITAR (12 فبراير 2015)

*وحدووووووووووووووووووووووه
انا مش فاهم حاجه خاص
والنبى حد يمسك ايدى ويفهمنى 
هو

ايه الخبر  ؟
*​


----------



## BITAR (12 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2015)

الخبر بقى مهم مهم، لكن المعنى حقيقي حقيقي
في بطن الشاعر الله يرحمه
​


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2015)

متحكوا الخبر بذمة ولا تقفلوا الموضوع
انا معنديش نت يشغل فييديو


----------



## soul & life (12 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> متحكوا الخبر بذمة ولا تقفلوا الموضوع
> انا معنديش نت يشغل فييديو



هههههههههههههه يا حرام 

هو الخبر عجيب شوية وصعب الواحد يصدقه لكن فى نفس ذات الوقت 
كلام معقول جدا ولو فعلا حصل هيكون بمثابة  انقلاب فى العالم كله :smil12:

تدفع كام واقولك ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2015)

ممممم إيه يا جودعان طبعا مش شأيفا حاجه 
أروح أشوف هيفتح من اللابتوب و لا إيه 
بس كذا هقوم من تحت الغطاء و الفاء أوبعدين بئا


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الناس متشوقة لخبر والفرصة لا تفوتكم الكل في انتظار يشوف الفيدو
بس مش عارف الجماهر بتطالب بكتابة الخبر
طب اللي يعرف يكتبه يا جماعة 
مش يبخل علينا
​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (12 فبراير 2015)

هههههههه بجد موو فاهمين شي بس انا فاهمه كل شي يا عييني يا عييني للاسف هاد الخبر صحيح بس انتوو موو حابيين تفهموو هاد الخبر وتنسخووه بعئوولكم للاسف 
طيب مين الشاطر اللي يحكيلي شو فهم من هاد الكلام لحتى احكييلوو شاطر شاطر هههههه


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2015)

خلاص متكلين عليكي يا وردة تترجمي الخبر وتكتبيه لينا هنا
​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (12 فبراير 2015)

لا ما رح احكي بخاف علييكم تنصدموو من الخبر متل ما انا انصدمت للاسف الاحسن انكم ما تفهموو شي


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2015)

*اظن انه اشتغل الان بعد ايقاف زر الامان*

*اظن انه اشتغل الان بعد ايقاف زر الامان​*
[YOUTUBE]DeZeeSUfyEY&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2015)

ه‍ه‍ههههههههههههههههههههه  ا
انا اقولك الخبر ياايريني 
اصل هما مخبيين عليكي
الخبر ياستي بيقول
ترباترتتي ببرابتاتاتي تراتتاتيبراتتاوتي
هو بقي دا الخبر ياستي 
يعني تفتكري مين اللي غلطان
احكمي انتي


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

وانا كمان معاكم مش فاهمة بدنا حد مملوء بالروح يترجم ههه
بس حلو عزيزي ايموند 
ربنا يباركك 
شوقتنا نعرف


----------



## aymonded (13 فبراير 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلهشي اصلها ظلت تتفشحت وتقشهر وتشقهر
إلى ان دنى غسق الدجى المقرنصي
​


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> معلهشي اصلها ظلت تتفشحت وتقشهر وتشقهر
> إلى ان دنى غسق الدجى المقرنصي​


ايه ايه ايه ههههههههههههههه:w00t:


----------



## aymonded (13 فبراير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ايه ايه ايه ههههههههههههههه:w00t:



يعني هي جت عليا انا اللي كلامي مش بقى مفهوم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> يعني هي جت عليا انا اللي كلامي مش بقى مفهوم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*لقد بعتنى بيعة الزرارى فى اسواق داعشِ
فى موضوعى بأقتراح قسم السياسةِ
ألا تباً للمذيعة تفشيتى
وتباً تباً لكل داعشى  
*​


----------



## aymonded (13 فبراير 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههه معلشي بقى اضطررت اعمل كده لأسباب كانت في كرش الشاعر
مع اني كنت موافق وفعلاً هو مهم وحلو لكن صعب اوافق عليه الآن
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه معلشي بقى اضطررت اعمل كده لأسباب كانت في كرش الشاعر
> مع اني كنت موافق وفعلاً هو مهم وحلو لكن صعب اوافق عليه الآن
> ​


*فهمتك خلاص
بس ابقى لاغينى لعدم الإحراج 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 فبراير 2015)

Oيالهوي كل ده حصل أمته؟ ياعيني وشايله في قلبك يابنتي ده كله؟ :99:
هي المذيعة الشريط سف عندها؟ طيب حد يشد الفيشه طيب :w00t:


----------



## aymonded (14 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فهمتك خلاص
> بس ابقى لاغينى لعدم الإحراج
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



لا يعمو هو انت محتاج حد يلاغيك بزمتك
اعترف افصح قل هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (14 فبراير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> Oيالهوي كل ده حصل أمته؟ ياعيني وشايله في قلبك يابنتي ده كله؟ :99:
> هي المذيعة الشريط سف عندها؟ طيب حد يشد الفيشه طيب :w00t:



للأسف مش متوصله بالفيشة دية شحن على الهوا
​


----------



## peace_86 (14 فبراير 2015)

*دي أوشاعاااااااااااااااااااااااااات هههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 فبراير 2015)

امتي الكلام دة حصل 
دة ميتسكتش علية


----------



## aymonded (15 فبراير 2015)

معلشي بقى لازم يبقى قلبنا أبيض ونسيبها وربنا على المفتري
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 فبراير 2015)

يلا خلينا احنا الكبار برضة


----------



## aymonded (15 فبراير 2015)

أيوة على رأيك ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------

